

What Apple can learn from Walt Disney - jrwoodruff
http://www.fastcompany.com/1718419/what-apple-can-learn-from-walt-disney?partner=leadership_newsletter

======
jrwoodruff
I don't really see Disney as the shining example of successfully replacing a
creative genius. Merchandising and re-releasing library content is just
standard business school thinking. In fact, the only way Disney has stayed on
top of the creative heap is by buying Pixar from, oh yea, Steve Jobs. Unless
Apple can do a better job of replacing Steve (and design by committee is NOT
the answer) Apple could be in big trouble after his departure.

Anniversary edition iPod classic anyone?

